# Benign vs malignant hypertension



## shelahale (Jul 22, 2010)

Can someone please explain to me the difference between benign and malignant hypertension?


----------



## toiwalker (Jul 22, 2010)

Malignant hypertension is a complication of hypertension characterized by very elevated blood pressure, and organ damage in the eyes, brain, heart and/or kidneys. Benign hypertension is a condition of mild to moderate hypertension. It may be progressing at a very slow pace, and so any damage being caused may take many years to develop.


----------

